# Tablet for Staffpad app (need advice)



## Assa (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi folks,

just discovered the Staffpad app and I'm impressed by it - really would like to use it myself now. I do not own a tablet with the requirements to run this app, so I'd have to buy one too. Staffpad recommends the surface 3 pro, which of course is great, but also a little bit pricey for just using this one app I think.

Do someone has experience using it on a cheaper tablet in a convincing way? Or at least maybe the surface 3 non-pro version?

Really would like to save some money if possible, since I do already own a nice setup for all the midi daw stuff. But if there are some issues using the app on other tablets than the surface 3 pro that makes it not usable in a satisfying way, I would of course rather spend more money.

Any advice or thought on this would be much appreciated!


----------



## Marius Masalar (Aug 21, 2015)

The Surface 3 is the ideal tablet for StaffPad.

It will run more smoothly on the Pro's more powerful processor, and you'll have more screen real estate because of the larger screen, but the Surface 3 is more portable and definitely sufficient if you want to keep costs low. Just get the model with more RAM.


----------

